# Not able to install automount



## GlitchyDot (Mar 30, 2020)

Hey guys, im trying to install automount ( portmaster sysutils/automount ) - everything works fine and then  it somehow stops/hangs/crashes

```
===> Installing for automount-1.7.1
===> Checking if automount is already installed
===. Registering installation for automount-1.7.1
Installing automount-1.7.1...
Stoping devd.
Waiting for PIDS: 74601
Starting devd.


Check /usr/local/bin/automount --help for available options.
```
And nothing else is happening ....
Any ideas of how to tackle ? or issues why its happening ?


----------

